# 1985 720 new to me truck!



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Hey whats happening guys!

Im not new to the forums, but I am new to truck ownership. I hope I am posting this up in the right place, I have read that the 720s are kind of considered HB's and would rather use you guys as a resource that the datsun forums.

So I picked up this truck from my buddy, it is all stock with 60K miles on it and 18" titan wheels. This weekend I am replacing the slave cylinder, I have 3" lowering blocks for it, 2" drop spindles and new shocks to put on.

So - I just wanted to stop in and say hi, if you guys could recommend any good threads for me to check out I would really appreciate it! Anything I should look out for with this truck? Any good threads about motor swaps with this truck? I have a VH45DE and a VG30ET sitting in my garage with a 5 speed that will fit both (previous z31 owner) that I would love to put in this SLLLLOOOOOOWWW truck....any thoughts?


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

NICE LITTLE TRUCK..
YOU WOULD BE DEFEATING THE PURPOSE OF THE LITTLE TRUCK WITH THOSE SWAPS ..IMO...

BUT IF YOU DO DO THEM YOU WILL FIND A REAR END ENHANCEMENT IS BEST AS WELL..

WHY NOT JUST TRY A HEADER PIPE AND LARGER EXHAUST AND MAYBE AN ELECTRIC FAN.. TO GET SOME PEP OUT OF IT..

NE WAY COOL LITTLE RIDE...


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Im not sure how a motor swap is defeating the purpose of the truck, Id love to understand what you mean though. Purpose of the truck for me is to transport my bikes and get stuff from Home Depot....if it could get out of its way that would be a plus too, y'know? There is no denying that the truck is slow, its just reality. 

Ive read about KA24 swaps and SRs, those seem reasonable for sure! I cant find too much on the rearend though, just that its geared really high! 

Im pretty excited to play around with it, it is a cool little truck!


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

I MEAN THAT IT IS A LITTLE TRUCK WITH A LITTLE ENGINE THAT CAN TOTE A TON AND A HALF AND NOT SWEAT..

A LITTLE TRUCK THAT IS NOT TOO BAD ON GAS..

THE STOCK KA ONLY GETS YOU A BOUT 25 OR 35 MORE HP ..

A STOCK SR IS MAYBE 50 HP.

THE STOCK Z24 IS ABOUT 105 HP ..


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Thats a good point, I would turbo both of those motors. I think the stock motor might be fine for now with different gearing. The rearend is something crazy like 4.60. Ill have to do some searching.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I don't know who considers a 720 pickup a "Hardbody," because it's not a Hardbody. That said, we welcome your posts and the 720's were a great truck! It's getting hard to find 720's that aren't rusted apart, so it's nice to see a clean example with low-mileage, such as your's. Personally, I would look at making some mods to the NAP-Z engine that already in it: low-flow exhaust, camshafts, etc., but nothing to outrageous. Of course, it's your truck to do what you wish, so good luck!


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

I will definitely do some looking into it, but ive read that these motors can be tempermental, but what isnt y'know. 

Sorry if I did post in the wrong spot also, I didnt know if these were still considered Datsuns...I think I read that comment about the HB and 720 on a wiki somewhere. I do appreciate the welcome though, unless a mod boots me!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You won't get "booted." People with 720's will usually post here or in the "Classic Datsun" section. I believe there's a lot more "traffic" in the Hardbody section, though, so you might get an answer quicker here.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Great! Thanks SMJ! I will skim both parts of the forum. Im pretty excited about this truck, Im sure the HB guys will be a huge help also, especially if I end up searching out a KA or SR motor swap. I also appreciate the kind feedback on the truck too! I miss my Z31 and my Q45 a lot, but the 720 is a great replacement for both of those.


----------

